# Baby girls and personal hygiene



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

Not sure if I'm posting in the appropriate forum but I'd like confirmation on something.

Both myself and a friend have 6 month old baby girls and our doctors are giving conflicting advice on the care of the vaginal area.

Basically mine says to leave it alone, i.e. never to pull back the lips and clean the mucus or discharge. My friend's doc tells her the opposite, to clean it carefully every day in case the vagina closes up. She's now been told that she may have to use special cream in there and start treatment that involves the use of a pipe (?)  because she's not been cleaning it properly.

Is this something I should be aware of? I'd really like your opinions on this.

Thanks
Nicky


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Nicky

I havent heard of this before !  

Will look into this..as I to have two girls and have nevr been told anything about this ''cleaning'' (both of my girls were/ are under the care of a pead as well)

Jxx


----------

